# Separazione Consensuale - Conviventi con figli



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2014)

Ieri sera io ed Ally abbiamo chiacchierato un po' in merito alla separazione, alle possibilità economiche in previsione di questa nuova casa ed alle specifiche contrattuali che vorremmo definire e sono sorti un paio di argomenti che mi hanno lasciato molto perplesso.
Pur volendola aiutare, comprandole il box al prezzo di acquisto ( e non al più basso valore attuale ), accettando che la bimba cambi la residenza, imprestandole 20.000 euro senza interessi con data di restituzione non definita, e volendo mettere la garanzia sul suo mutuo lei mette dei paletti che a me sembrano assurdi.... 
Primo sostiene che oltre il mantenimento della bimba io dovrei pagare metà di tutte le sue bollette.... :facepalm:...altre cose.. che ancora non capito cosa siano ma sopratutto sostiene che per almeno 1/2 anni nessuna nuova mia eventuale compagna dovrà condividere lo stesso tetto con mia figlia quando lei dormirà a casa mia. A detta sua è lo stesso avvocato che insiste su questo punto. 
Possibile? Come potrei mediare? oppure posso dargliela vinta anche su questa cosa e poi fregarmene... oppure mi incazzo e non la aiuto per nulla? .... l'ultima la scartiamo o non me la levo più dai maroni. :rotfl:

Lato suo sostiene che non avrà mai più un uomo... quindi non c'è discussione.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ieri sera io ed Ally abbiamo chiacchierato un po' in merito alla separazione, alle possibilità economiche in previsione di questa nuova casa ed alle specifiche contrattuali che vorremmo definire e sono sorti un paio di argomenti che mi hanno lasciato molto perplesso.
> Pur volendola aiutare, comprandole il box al prezzo di acquisto ( e non al più basso valore attuale ), accettando che la bimba cambi la residenza, imprestandole 20.000 euro senza interessi con data di restituzione non definita, e volendo mettere la garanzia sul suo mutuo lei mette dei paletti che a me sembrano assurdi....
> Primo sostiene che oltre il mantenimento della bimba io dovrei pagare metà di tutte le sue bollette.... :facepalm:...altre cose.. che ancora non capito cosa siano ma sopratutto sostiene che per almeno 1/2 anni nessuna nuova mia eventuale compagna dovrà condividere lo stesso tetto con mia figlia quando lei dormirà a casa mia. A detta sua è lo stesso avvocato che insiste su questo punto.
> Possibile? Come potrei mediare? oppure posso dargliela vinta anche su questa cosa e poi fregarmene... oppure mi incazzo e non la aiuto per nulla? .... l'ultima la scartiamo o non me la levo più dai maroni. :rotfl:
> ...


Ho già sentito questo argomento su nuovi eventuali compagni.
Viene dalla paura viscerale di essere sostituito/a come padre/madre. E viene dalle persone coinvolte.
Non so se può essere l'avvocato che insiste, ma mi pare strano. L'avvocato avrà recepito il bisogno di Ally, non si tratta di clausole comuni in una separazione, se ne parla solo se sono gli interessati a chiedere esplicitamente.

Considerando che la separazione effettiva è di là da venire, tenderei a rispondere cortesemente "mi sembra una cazzata Ally, nessuna mai sarà la mamma di nostra figlia, solo tu" e lasciare cadere l'argomento.

Ci si pensa seriamente quando vi troverete nella situazione...


----------



## Palladiano (11 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho già sentito questo argomento su nuovi eventuali compagni.
> Viene dalla paura viscerale di essere sostituito/a come padre/madre. E viene dalle persone coinvolte.
> Non so se può essere l'avvocato che insiste, ma mi pare strano. L'avvocato avrà recepito il bisogno di Ally, non si tratta di clausole comuni in una separazione, se ne parla solo se sono gli interessati a chiedere esplicitamente.
> 
> ...



ricordo una cassazione sul punto. aspetta che cerco.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2014)

Capirai.
Non credo che sia una clausola possibile.
Ma uno o due anni senza avere una a dormire "come compagna" quando c'è la bambina non è una richiesta assurda.
Stante che potresti valutare tu di aspettare di più o trovare Ally prima di te un compagno con cui convivere.
Se funzionasse con la tua ex è un conto, ma con una nuova prima di arrivare a una convivenza stabile un po' di tempo ci vorrebbe.
Altra cosa sarebbe ospitare un'amica sul divano


----------



## lunaiena (11 Dicembre 2014)

Se può interessarti ti posto questo articolo:


"Quando marito e moglie si separano, spesso – ed è naturale – ricostituiscono legami affettivi con altri partner e spesso tali unioni sono motivi di forti tensioni e a volte di difficili fratture da sanare. Ed infatti, il marito o la moglie si oppongono a che i loro figli, semmai già reduci da una recente separazione dei loro genitori, siano coinvolti nella nuova relazione del padre o della madre e non vogliono che i minori frequentino la “fidanzata” o il “fidanzato” di turno, anche se figure stabili e attente alla crescita dei bambini.
Di frequente, infatti, nei verbali di separazione consensuale, i clienti chiedono di inserire una clausola che in qualche modo tuteli il figlio da una frequentazione più o meno affrettata con altre figure che intervengono nella vita degli “ex”.
Recentemente, su questo tema, si è pronunciato il Tribunale di Milano, con ordinanza del 23 marzo 2013, ed ha deciso che, in assenza di pregiudizio, per il minore e con le opportune cautele, il genitore ha diritto di coinvolgere il proprio figlio nella sua nuova e stabile relazione sentimentale.
Il Presidente del Tribunale inizialmente aveva disposto l’affidamento condiviso con diritto di visita padre-figlio senza la possibilità del pernottamento e con previsione che gli incontri avvenissero in assenza di estranei, parenti o la nuova compagna del padre.
Su quest’ultima esclusione è sorto contrasto tra i genitori in quanto il padre ha chiesto, a modifica dell’ordinanza presidenziale, di coinvolgere nell’incontro previsto con il figlio la nuova convivente che abitava con lui e con la quale aveva costituito una famiglia di fatto.
Il Giudice della separazione, constatata – a seguito delle relazioni dei Servizi Sociali – l’inesistenza di rilievi critici nel rapporto della convivente con il figlio minore, dispone che il bambino possa anche pernottare presso la casa paterna ed instaurare – così – un rapporto con la nuova compagna del padre.
La decisione del Tribunale milanese introduce importanti principi, sia in relazione alla famiglia di fatto, sia in relazione alle modalità di frequentazione dei figli minori con terze persone.
Nella motivazione della decisione è stato espresso il seguente importante principio, peraltro già affermato dalla Corte di Cassazione:
“la famiglia di fatto è tra le formazioni sociali che l’art 2 della Costituzione considera la sede di svolgimento della personalità individuale, il convivente gode della casa familiare, di proprietà del compagno o della compagna, per soddisfare un interesse proprio oltre che della coppia, sulla base di un titolo a contenuto e matrice personale la cui rilevanza sul piano della giuridicità è custodita dalla Costituzione, sì da assumere i connotati della detenzione qualificata”.
Da ciò, Il Giudice della separazione fa discendere l’ulteriore seguente principio:
“In assenza di un pregiudizio per il minore e adottando le opportune cautele, il genitore ha diritto a coinvolgere il proprio figlio nella sua nuova relazione sentimentale, trattandosi di una formazione sociale a rilevanza costituzionale;”
sotto altro profilo – continua il Tribunale milanese – il divieto di frequentazione del nuovo convivente può tradursi in una lesione del diritto di visita e del pernottamento del minore presso la casa del genitore non collocatario, proprio perché il nuovo partner non è un mero ospite e non può essere allontanato tout court dalla casa. L’effetto sarebbe quello di porre il padre di fronte ad una scelta dolorosa: da una parte la nuova compagna e da una parte il figlio.
Nella fattispecie, si conclude che il graduale inserimento dei nuovi compagni, nella vita dei figli di genitori separati, corrisponde al loro benessere, laddove madre e padre abbiano cura e premura di far comprendere alla prole che le nuove figure non si sostituiscono a quelle genitoriali.
Non è questione da poco, sono in gioco non i litigi tra i genitori, ma la sensibilità e i disagi dei bambini che, messi di fronte a nuove realtà che minano le loro certezze, potrebbero avere dei danni, se non guidati con maturità e competenza dai loro genitori.
In mancanza di un sistema che possa monitorare la funzionalità genitoriale, non resta, allo stato, che appellarci alla sensibilità dei genitori, raccomandando loro di introdurre con la massima attenzione e nel rispetto delle esigenze dei figli (e non delle proprie) i nuovi conviventi.


----------



## Tebe (11 Dicembre 2014)

CVD mi viene solo da dire.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho già sentito questo argomento su nuovi eventuali compagni.
> Viene dalla paura viscerale di essere sostituito/a come padre/madre. E viene dalle persone coinvolte.
> Non so se può essere l'avvocato che insiste, ma mi pare strano. L'avvocato avrà recepito il bisogno di Ally, non si tratta di clausole comuni in una separazione, se ne parla solo se sono gli interessati a chiedere esplicitamente.
> 
> ...



Sono convinto anche io che abbia paura della competizione con una eventuale "nuova mamma". Difatti non ha problemi con Penny, in quanto già mamma, ma li aveva con la ex in quanto desiderosa di famiglia.

"mi sembra una cazzata Ally, nessuna mai sarà la mamma di nostra figlia, solo tu" è più o meno la frase che le continuo a dire..... 



Palladiano ha detto:


> ricordo una cassazione sul punto. aspetta che cerco.



Grazieee 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Capirai.
> Non credo che sia una clausola possibile.
> Ma uno o due anni senza avere una a dormire "come compagna" quando c'è la bambina non è una richiesta assurda.
> Stante che potresti valutare tu di aspettare di più o trovare Ally prima di te un compagno con cui convivere.
> ...


Ma difatti mica dormirebbe con me......... in caso ci fosse la piccola. Piano piano.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Se può interessarti ti posto questo articolo:


:up:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Dicembre 2014)

io non la prenderei in considerazione davvero. ma posso capire che sia una paura ancestrale e normalissima che non si placa con le parole. certo e' un adulta , ti conosce sicuramente si fida e dovrebbe affidarsi al tuo giudizio, ma e' una mamma. tranquillizzala davvero. e non scendere a compromessi su questa cosa. e' un tuo diritto


----------



## Nocciola (11 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sono convinto anche io che abbia paura della competizione con una eventuale "nuova mamma". Difatti non ha problemi con Penny, in quanto già mamma, ma li aveva con la ex in quanto desiderosa di famiglia.
> 
> "mi sembra una cazzata Ally, nessuna mai sarà la mamma di nostra figlia, solo tu" è più o meno la frase che le continuo a dire.....
> 
> ...


Se non dorme con te dove sta il problema?
Stabilito che non credi possa essere una clausola
A me peserebbero di più le richieste economiche anche perché dopo una separazione l'esigwnza di una convivenza proprio non l'avrei


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non dorme con te dove sta il problema?
> Stabilito che non credi possa essere una clausola
> A me peserebbero di più le richieste economiche anche perché dopo una separazione l'esigwnza di una convivenza proprio non l'avrei


Ma oramai noi siamo separati da anni.
Le pretese economiche saranno valutate davanti ad un avvocato. Ma le ho già detto che sono disponibile ad aiutarla solo se poi si da veramente da fare.


----------



## stellina (11 Dicembre 2014)

conosco molte persone che per il primo anno hanno il vincolo di non presentare nessun compagno/a ai figli in qualità di compagno/a. possono farli conoscere ma in veste di conoscenti /amici e quindi con un atteggiamento ben diverso. questo mi è stato spiegato perchè un annetto è il tempo ritenuto medio per i piccoli per elaborare la separazione intesa come due case e mamma e papà che vivono separati e loro cuccioli che si spostano...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> conosco molte persone che per il primo anno hanno il vincolo di non presentare nessun compagno/a ai figli in qualità di compagno/a. possono farli conoscere ma in veste di conoscenti /amici e quindi con un atteggiamento ben diverso. questo mi è stato spiegato perchè un annetto è il tempo ritenuto medio per i piccoli per elaborare la separazione intesa come due case e mamma e papà che vivono separati e loro cuccioli che si spostano...


Fagli leggere l'articolo postato da lunaiena  [emoji41]


----------



## Horny (12 Dicembre 2014)

A me non pare una richiesta strana e può anche essere dettata
da una preoccupazione riguardo le reazioni della bambina,
più che dal timore di essere sostituita come madre.
io non ho avanzato alcuna richiesta in tal senso al padre di mio figlio,
ma non mi è mai passato per la testa neppure di presentare un nuovo
compagno a mio figlio  per ora.


----------



## drusilla (12 Dicembre 2014)

una richiesta così presuppone che Ally non si fida del buonsenso di Occhi... che nervi :unhappy:


----------



## stellina (12 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> una richiesta così presuppone che Ally non si fida del buonsenso di Occhi... che nervi :unhappy:


Mah secondo me Ally si fida di Occhi ma non vuole destabilizzare la piccola. Mica solo x i genitori cambia da separati. Secondo me quando due si separano in realtà ci hanno pensato a lungo e hanno avuto il tempo per metabolizzare...bisogna darlo anche ai bimbi. Quando lo dici loro poi devi dargli il tempo di assestarsi tra due case e compagnia cantando. Poi a quel punto magari i nuovi compagni. Sono cuccioli e loro vanno protetti.


----------



## drusilla (12 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> Mah secondo me Ally si fida di Occhi ma non vuole destabilizzare la piccola. Mica solo x i genitori cambia da separati. Secondo me quando due si separano in realtà ci hanno pensato a lungo e hanno avuto il tempo per metabolizzare...bisogna darlo anche ai bimbi. Quando lo dici loro poi devi dargli il tempo di assestarsi tra due case e compagnia cantando. Poi a quel punto magari i nuovi compagni. Sono cuccioli e loro vanno protetti.


si, appunto, Occhi per aver messo al primo posto sua figlia ha rinunciato a tanto e la madre di sua figlia lo sa... non lo vedo come uno che si butta in una nuova convivenza mettendo in mezzo la figlia, piuttosto lo vedo in un piccolo bilocale con la stanza per la figlia bella pronta, e la sua nuova eventuale fiamma molto conscia che non deve imporsi come figura nella vita della ragazzina! Io piuttosto non mi fiderei di chi dice così convintamente che non avrà mai nessun altro... tempo al tempo...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> si, appunto, Occhi per aver messo al primo posto sua figlia ha rinunciato a tanto e la madre di sua figlia lo sa... non lo vedo come uno che si butta in una nuova convivenza mettendo in mezzo la figlia, piuttosto lo vedo in un piccolo bilocale con la stanza per la figlia bella pronta, e la sua nuova eventuale fiamma molto conscia che non deve imporsi come figura nella vita della ragazzina! Io piuttosto non mi fiderei di chi dice così convintamente che non avrà mai nessun altro... tempo al tempo...


Ma tra non avere nessun altro e iniziare una nuova convivenza imponendola ai figli direi che ci sono milioni di strade.


----------



## stellina (12 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tra non avere nessun altro e iniziare una nuova convivenza imponendola ai figli direi che ci sono milioni di strade.


:up:


----------



## drusilla (12 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tra non avere nessun altro e iniziare una nuova convivenza imponendola ai figli direi che ci sono milioni di strade.


sicuramente! a questo mi riferivo, mi sembra che Occhi abbia il buonsenso di capirlo. Invece la convinzione aprioristica di Ally che mai avrà nessun altro mi sembra detto da una persona rigidella, tipi che a me per principio :mexican: non mi convincono, mi sembra che poi trovino sempre una deroga dagli stessi suoi principi ad usum delphini!


----------



## stellina (12 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> sicuramente! a questo mi riferivo, mi sembra che Occhi abbia il buonsenso di capirlo. Invece la convinzione aprioristica di Ally che mai avrà nessun altro mi sembra detto da una persona rigidella, tipi che a me per principio :mexican: non mi convincono, mi sembra che poi trovino sempre una deroga dagli stessi suoi principi ad usum delphini!


 secondo me Ally ha dato solo voce a quello che diciamo qui.
anche noi 3 (farfalla tu ed io ) la pensiamo come Ally.
non ci vedo nulla nei confronti di Occhi. solo dar voce al suo pensiero.


----------



## drusilla (12 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> secondo me Ally ha dato solo voce a quello che diciamo qui.
> anche noi 3 (farfalla tu ed io ) la pensiamo come Ally.
> non ci vedo nulla nei confronti di Occhi. solo dar voce al suo pensiero.


spero, perché poi farlo diventare un accordo scritto con la freddezza degli avvocati sembra una bella dichiarazione di non fiducia! immagino che la clausola sia per tutti i due genitori...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> spero, perché poi farlo diventare un accordo scritto con la freddezza degli avvocati sembra una bella dichiarazione di non fiducia! immagino che la clausola sia per tutti i due genitori...


Sullo scriverlo hai ragione, lo fa diventare una cosa fredda
Io mi affiderei al buon senso. Vero è che Ally sa che Occhi ha avuto una storia di anni e può pensare proprio perchè all'atto pratico sono separati da tempo lui possa non necessitare di altro tempo per decidere per una convinvenza.
Quindi posso anche capirlo
C'è da dire che io valuterei l'ipotetica reazione della figlia.


----------



## drusilla (12 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sullo scriverlo hai ragione, lo fa diventare una cosa fredda
> Io mi affiderei al buon senso. Vero è che Ally sa che Occhi ha avuto una storia di anni e può pensare proprio perchè all'atto pratico sono separati da tempo lui possa non necessitare di altro tempo per decidere per una convinvenza.
> Quindi posso anche capirlo
> C'è da dire che io valuterei l'ipotetica reazione della figlia.



sarebbe da vedere, a me cinque anni sembrano tanti, magari la figlia vede suo padre con una nuova quasi compagna e sente il bisogno di vederli come coppia, come famiglia allargata... 

e mi chiedo ancora se Ally firmerà da parte sua una clausola uguale... non è che se la può cavare con un "non se ne parla, tanto io non lo farò mai..."


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> sarebbe da vedere, a me cinque anni sembrano tanti, magari la figlia vede suo padre con una nuova quasi compagna e sente il bisogno di vederli come coppia, come famiglia allargata...
> 
> *e mi chiedo ancora se Ally firmerà da parte sua una clausola uguale... non è che se la può cavare con un "non se ne parla, tanto io non lo farò mai*..."


questo è sicuro


Io di bambini che sentano questo bisogno quando hanno una figura materna e paterna presente anche se non convivente non ne conosco


----------



## Tebe (12 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> una richiesta così presuppone che Ally non si fida del buonsenso di Occhi... che nervi :unhappy:


appunto


----------



## Tebe (12 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> sicuramente! a questo mi riferivo, mi sembra che Occhi abbia il buonsenso di capirlo. Invece la convinzione aprioristica di Ally che mai avrà nessun altro mi sembra detto da una persona rigidella, tipi che a me per principio :mexican: non mi convincono, mi sembra che poi trovino sempre una deroga dagli stessi suoi principi ad usum delphini!


ti quoto a prescindere


----------



## lunaiena (12 Dicembre 2014)

Lato mio ...
la penso come Ally:
dovessi separarmi non credo proprio 
cercherei o avrei nessun altro...
vade retro


----------



## drusilla (12 Dicembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Lato mio ...
> la penso come Ally:
> dovessi separarmi non credo proprio
> cercherei o avrei nessun altro...
> vade retro


la vita è lunga, le persone infinite, il cuore umano pieno di risorse...


----------



## lunaiena (12 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> la vita è lunga, le persone infinite, il cuore umano pieno di risorse...


ma purtoppo 
non sono fatta per convivere ...troppo difficile...troppo faticoso...
troppi compromessi ...
ricominciare no...
e si sa o trovi qualcuno occasionalmente ...ma se la frequentazione si prolunga
non ti mollano...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> si, appunto, Occhi per aver messo al primo posto sua figlia ha rinunciato a tanto e la madre di sua figlia lo sa... non lo vedo come uno che si butta in una nuova convivenza mettendo in mezzo la figlia, *piuttosto lo vedo in un piccolo bilocale con la stanza per la figlia bella pronta*, e la sua nuova eventuale fiamma molto conscia che non deve imporsi come figura nella vita della ragazzina! Io piuttosto non mi fiderei di chi dice così convintamente che non avrà mai nessun altro... tempo al tempo...


Ma proprio no. I progetti sono che io resti a casa MIA e lei si compri casa sua anche se con il mio aiuto. 
Casa che ha già scelto ma che per motivi economici ancora non può prendere. Diciamo che se dovessero andare in porto un paio di cosine il passo sarà abbastanza breve. 
Ma ribadisco che non c'è fretta. Non ora.



drusilla ha detto:


> una richiesta così presuppone che Ally non si fida del buonsenso di Occhi... che nervi :unhappy:


No non si fida. Ma non di me. Non si fida di se stessa. Ha troppa paura di entrare in competizione con una nuova eventuale donna che potrebbe superarla come figura materna. 
E per assurdo più la separazione si avvicina più si impegna come mamma.

Io, in ogni caso, non ho nessuna intenzione di scherzare con la stabilità di mia figlia e, come in altre storie che ho sentito, ho ed avrò tutta l'intenzione di far conoscere l'eventuale nuova persona (che ancora devo conoscere!) prima come amica e poi piano piano come compagna.


----------



## drusilla (12 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma proprio no. I progetti sono che io resti a casa MIA e lei si compri casa sua anche se con il mio aiuto.
> Casa che ha già scelto ma che per motivi economici ancora non può prendere. Diciamo che se dovessero andare in porto un paio di cosine il passo sarà abbastanza breve.
> Ma ribadisco che non c'è fretta. Non ora.
> 
> ...


Bravo! 

Ally dovrebbe rassicurarsi, sono normali le sue ansie, ma non la faranno vivere serena... comunque vedere che sua figlia cresce bene dovrebbe rasserenarla a poco a poco.


----------



## Palladiano (12 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> secondo me Ally ha dato solo voce a quello che diciamo qui.
> anche noi 3 (farfalla tu ed io ) la pensiamo come Ally.
> non ci vedo nulla nei confronti di Occhi. solo dar voce al suo pensiero.


Chiedendo di metterlo per iscritto?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Chiedendo di metterlo per iscritto?


No se fossi stracerta che entrambi la pensiamo allo stesso modo


----------



## stellina (12 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No se fossi stracerta che entrambi la pensiamo allo stesso modo


Non posso più sverdarti...però straquoto ed aggiungo assicurarmi che tutti e 3 moglie marito e nuova compagna /o soprattutto nuova compagna/o abbiamo chiaro il pensiero e lo condividono.


----------



## Palladiano (12 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> Non posso più sverdarti...però straquoto


È una pretesa assurda.


----------



## stellina (12 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> È una pretesa assurda.


Palladiano ho modificato aggiungendo altro ...


----------



## Palladiano (12 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> Palladiano ho modificato aggiungendo altro ...


Visto adesso


----------



## stellina (12 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> È una pretesa assurda.


Voler sverdare farfalla ripetutamente?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## stellina (12 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Visto adesso


----------



## Palladiano (12 Dicembre 2014)

Sai, non sempre è chiaro quanto in queste richieste vi sia o vi possa essere una motivazione vendicativa. Come ha ben spiegato l'ordinanza del tribunale di Milano che ho inviato a occhi, subordinare all'assenza della compagna le visite del figlio significa imporre impropriamente una scelta: se il tal giorno vuoi passarlo con tua figlia devi liberarti della compagna.
Capisco le paure e tutto ma chiedere di mettere nero su bianco una simile condizione è per me davvero eccessivo e forse anche umiliante soprattutto se rivolta ad un padre "modello" che ha dimostrato di saper anteporre gli interessi della figlia ai propri.


----------



## drusilla (12 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Sai, non sempre è chiaro quanto in queste richieste vi sia o vi possa essere una motivazione vendicativa. Come ha ben spiegato l'ordinanza del tribunale di Milano che ho inviato a occhi, subordinate all'assenza della compagna le visite del figlio significa imporre impropriamente una scelta: se il tal giorno vuoi passarlo con tua figlia devi liberarti della compagna.
> Capisco le paure e tutto ma chiedere di mettere nero su bianco una simile condizione è per me davvero eccessivo e forse anche umiliante soprattutto se rivolta ad un padre "modello" che ha dimostrato di saper anteporre gli interessi della figlia ai propri.


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Sai, non sempre è chiaro quanto in queste richieste vi sia o vi possa essere una motivazione vendicativa. Come ha ben spiegato l'ordinanza del tribunale di Milano che ho inviato a occhi, subordinare all'assenza della compagna le visite del figlio significa imporre impropriamente una scelta: se il tal giorno vuoi passarlo con tua figlia devi liberarti della compagna.
> Capisco le paure e tutto ma chiedere di mettere nero su bianco una simile condizione è per me davvero eccessivo e forse anche umiliante soprattutto se rivolta ad un padre "modello" che ha dimostrato di saper anteporre gli interessi della figlia ai propri.


si parlava di convivenza e non di frequentazione
Almeno io mi riferivo a quello.
Io non avrei alcuna paura ma io per prima non imporrei una nuova persona ai miei figli, forse vista la loro età. Non stravolgerei le loro abitudini e a 44 anni potrei vivere una relazione serena senza obbligo di convivenza.
Via i miei figli di casa, casa loro, nostra mia e del loro padre, potrei fare una scelta diversa sicuramente non in quella casa.


----------



## Palladiano (12 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> si parlava di convivenza e non di frequentazione
> Almeno io mi riferivo a quello.
> Io non avrei alcuna paura ma io per prima non imporrei una nuova persona ai miei figli, forse vista la loro età. Non stravolgerei le loro abitudini e a 44 anni potrei vivere una relazione serena senza obbligo di convivenza.
> Via i miei figli di casa, casa loro, nostra mia e del loro padre, potrei fare una scelta diversa sicuramente non in quella casa.


Si convivenza ovviamente

Edit e occhi non ha nemmeno una relazione attualmente


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Si convivenza ovviamente
> 
> Edit e *occhi non ha nemmeno una relazione attualmente*


C'è Penny.......  ...... anche se di certo non è QUEL tipo di relazione.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Si convivenza ovviamente
> 
> Edit e occhi non ha nemmeno una relazione attualmente


Io non capisco tutta questa voglia di una nuova convivenza dopo una separazione

Questo intendo
Non ho bisogno che mi venga scritto su un foglio.


----------



## Palladiano (12 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non capisco tutta questa voglia di una nuova convivenza dopo una separazione
> 
> Questo intendo
> Non ho bisogno che mi venga scritto su un foglio.


Ok
Ho capito.
Finalmente


----------



## stellina (12 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non capisco tutta questa voglia di una nuova convivenza dopo una separazione
> 
> Questo intendo
> Non ho bisogno che mi venga scritto su un foglio.


:up:


----------



## Horny (12 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> spero, perché poi farlo diventare un accordo scritto con la freddezza degli avvocati sembra una bella dichiarazione di non fiducia! immagino che la clausola sia per tutti i due genitori...


ah, questo di sicuro.
pero' se il mio ex marito chiedesse una simile 
clausola scritta la concederei senza problemi.
tanto a presentare mio figlio a qualcuno non ci penso proprio.
se il mio ex non ha capito un cazzo di me....
be', non a caso e' il mio ex


----------



## drusilla (12 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> ah, questo di sicuro.
> pero' se il mio ex marito chiedesse una simile
> clausola scritta la concederei senza problemi.
> tanto a presentare mio figlio a qualcuno non ci penso proprio.
> ...


Brava! Se te lo chiede non ha capito un cazzo! Io credo che così si dovrebbe sentire Occhi... ma non a caso Ally è la sua ex


----------



## Horny (12 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Sai, non sempre è chiaro quanto in queste richieste vi sia o vi possa essere una motivazione vendicativa. Come ha ben spiegato l'ordinanza del tribunale di Milano che ho inviato a occhi, subordinare all'assenza della compagna le visite del figlio significa imporre impropriamente una scelta: se il tal giorno vuoi passarlo con tua figlia devi liberarti della compagna.
> Capisco le paure e tutto ma chiedere di mettere nero su bianco una simile condizione è per me davvero eccessivo e forse anche umiliante soprattutto se rivolta ad un padre "modello" che ha dimostrato di saper anteporre gli interessi della figlia ai propri.


Ma se si parla di un anno.... Non mi pare molto.
a me non importerebbe, potrebbe presentargli chi vuole.
io non lo farei, se non dopo anni e un rapporto consolidatissimo.
mio figlio, però, e' decisamente in grado di valutare in merito a simili
questioni.


----------



## drusilla (12 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma se si parla di un anno.... Non mi pare molto.
> a me non importerebbe, potrebbe presentargli chi vuole.
> io non lo farei, se non dopo anni e un rapporto consolidatissimo.
> mio figlio, però, e' decisamente in grado di valutare in merito a simili
> questioni.


Mi sa che Occhi ha scritto cinque anni di divieto


----------



## Palladiano (12 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma se si parla di un anno.... Non mi pare molto.
> a me non importerebbe, potrebbe presentargli chi vuole.
> io non lo farei, se non dopo anni e un rapporto consolidatissimo.
> mio figlio, però, e' decisamente in grado di valutare in merito a simili
> questioni.


E chi lo sa? Mica prevediamo il futuro. Cmq io fosse anche per principio una cosa del genere la straccerei subito


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non capisco tutta questa voglia di una nuova convivenza dopo una separazione
> 
> Questo intendo
> Non ho bisogno che mi venga scritto su un foglio.


Fino a pochi mesi fa ero sicuro che entro poco avrei iniziato una convivenza a singhiozzo con la ex. 
Lo sognavo. Davvero. Lo speravo e pensavo , visto i quasi tre anni di storia, che sarebbe stato speciale.  
Quella voglia non se n'è andata anche se ora non ha un volto. 

Questo non toglie che mia figlia viene prima.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma se si parla di un anno.... Non mi pare molto.
> a me non importerebbe, potrebbe presentargli chi vuole.
> *io non lo farei, se non dopo anni e un rapporto consolidatissimo.
> *mio figlio, però, e' decisamente in grado di valutare in merito a simili
> questioni.



:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mi sa che Occhi ha scritto cinque anni di divieto


Uno o due...


----------



## stellina (12 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Fino a pochi mesi fa ero sicuro che entro poco avrei iniziato una convivenza a singhiozzo con la ex.
> Lo sognavo. Davvero. Lo speravo e pensavo , visto i quasi tre anni di storia, che sarebbe stato speciale.
> *Quella voglia non se n'è andata anche se ora non ha un volto.
> 
> Questo non toglie che mia figlia viene prima.*


*
*
:up:


----------



## Horny (12 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mi sa che Occhi ha scritto cinque anni di divieto


5 anni è follia.
chissà cosa sarà....
avevo letto 1/2....


----------



## Horny (12 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> E chi lo sa? Mica prevediamo il futuro. Cmq io fosse anche per principio una cosa del genere la straccerei subito


eh, ma di principi non si vive.
io mi imporrei di guardare il lato pratico,
in vicende del genere.
dato che, per me, in 1 anno comunque non se ne parla,
anche se mi pare idiota, acconsento.
5 anni gli direi che non firmo nulla, manco
so se sarò viva.


----------



## Horny (12 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Fino a pochi mesi fa ero sicuro che entro poco avrei iniziato una convivenza a singhiozzo con la ex.
> Lo sognavo. Davvero. Lo speravo e pensavo , visto i quasi tre anni di storia, che sarebbe stato speciale.
> Quella voglia non se n'è andata anche se ora non ha un volto.
> 
> Questo non toglie che mia figlia viene prima.


eh, ma allora vedi che i motivi,
condivisibili o meno,
ci sono.
ricordo anche che tu hai presentato la ex
a tua figlia, sebbene in veste di amica.
io sono una pro famiglia allargata,
ma siccome la maggior parte della
gente non la regge proprio....,
e il mio ex, cui non frega nulla di me da anni e anni,
ancora si avvelena  se Altro, che tutto vuole
tranne che essere il padre di l, mi chiama al tel
quando nostro figlio è presente,
evito e bon.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Dicembre 2014)

Ragazzi c'è caso e caso...

se due si separano, agli occhi dei figli, "dall'oggi al domani", che so, per un tradimento, allora dopo la separazione sembra ovvio aspettare e aspettare e aspettare tutto il tempo che serve perchè i figli si riprendano dallo shock e tutto.
occhi e Ally sono separati in casa da anni, la situazione è chiarissima alla figlia, la figlia sa che i genitori possono innamorarsi di altri e tutto... Non ricordo se la ex di Occhi la figlia l'ha conosciuta, infine, proprio come la fidanzata di papà ma mi pare di sí...
in questo caso, in questa situazione, e conoscendo bene Ally la dedizione di padre di Occhi quella clausola la leggo come paura di lei e basta... Comprensibile, ma immotivata...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ragazzi c'è caso e caso...
> 
> se due si separano, agli occhi dei figli, "dall'oggi al domani", che so, per un tradimento, allora dopo la separazione sembra ovvio aspettare e aspettare e aspettare tutto il tempo che serve perchè i figli si riprendano dallo shock e tutto.
> occhi e Ally sono separati in casa da anni, la situazione è chiarissima alla figlia, la figlia sa che i genitori possono innamorarsi di altri e tutto... Non ricordo se la ex di Occhi la figlia l'ha conosciuta, infine, proprio come la fidanzata di papà ma mi pare di sí...
> in questo caso, in questa situazione, e conoscendo bene Ally la dedizione di padre di Occhi quella clausola la leggo come paura di lei e basta... Comprensibile, ma immotivata...


Urka che analisi precisa [emoji9]


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Dicembre 2014)

Senza contare l'età dei figli...
un conto sono figli adolescenti che hanno vissuto tutta la loro vita vedendo i genitori assieme e che affrontano la separazione e tutto.
un altro conto sono figli che neppure si ricordano di quando i genitori stavano assieme.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Dicembre 2014)

Secondo voi l'eventuale mio affitto di una nuova casa andrebbe calcolato nel computo totale?

Un bilocale vicino a casa mia costerebbe circa 450€ al mese più le spese condominiali, altre 75 circa. Prima pensavo di dividerlo in due ma ora dovrei sobbarcarmi tutte le spese da solo.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Secondo voi l'eventuale mio affitto di una nuova casa andrebbe calcolato nel computo totale?
> 
> Un bilocale vicino a casa mia costerebbe circa 450€ al mese più le spese condominiali, altre 75 circa. Prima pensavo di dividerlo in due ma ora dovrei sobbarcarmi tutte le spese da solo.




Scusa, non ho capito...

Tu affitteresti questa nuova casa per?

Se la affitti per Ally e le paghi l'affitto SI i soldi che ci metti sono di certo parte dell'accordo economico...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, non ho capito...
> 
> Tu affitteresti questa nuova casa per?
> 
> Se la affitti per Ally e le paghi l'affitto SI i soldi che ci metti sono di certo parte dell'accordo economico...


E se invece fossi io a trasferirmi?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E se invece fossi io a trasferirmi?



'azz. Da dove questa novità?

In quel caso, i soldi che spendi tu per vivere non sono considerati come dati a lei; potrebbero però rappresentare una diminuzione del tuo reddito tale da far diminuire l'assegno di mantenimento dovuto per tua figlia (ohi, già che ci siamo, un nome fittizio per tua figlia?)

Ma sinceramente... tu, come me, ci tieni a dare a tua figlia tutto ciò di cui ha bisogno e farla vivere bene (nel giusto, non nel lusso e nell'inutile ovvio) non è che stai a fare calcoletti per diminuire di 10 euro l'assegno mensile se pensi che a lei servano quei 10 euro.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> 'azz. Da dove questa novità?
> 
> In quel caso, i soldi che spendi tu per vivere non sono considerati come dati a lei; potrebbero però rappresentare una diminuzione del tuo reddito tale da far diminuire l'assegno di mantenimento dovuto per tua figlia (ohi, già che ci siamo, un nome fittizio per tua figlia?)
> 
> Ma sinceramente... tu, come me, ci tieni a dare a tua figlia tutto ciò di cui ha bisogno e farla vivere bene (nel giusto, non nel lusso e nell'inutile ovvio) non è che stai a fare calcoletti per diminuire di 10 euro l'assegno mensile se pensi che a lei servano quei 10 euro.


Ma no stavo facendo 4 conti per capire se mi converebbe comprare o affittare. Direi che con i 4 soldini che ho in banca forse farei prima a comprare. Ho trovato un paio di bilocali a 135.000 euro vicino casa mia. E poi sarebbe comunque un investimento per la piccola...

Un nick per la piccola? ...... Non ho fantasia con i nick. Tata di piace? :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma no stavo facendo 4 conti per capire se mi converebbe comprare o affittare. Direi che con i 4 soldini che ho in banca forse farei prima a comprare. Ho trovato un paio di bilocali a 135.000 euro vicino casa mia. E poi sarebbe comunque un investimento per la piccola...
> 
> Un nick per la piccola? ...... Non ho fantasia con i nick. Tata di piace? :rotfl:



Comprare è sempre meglio... se ci fai qualcosa, tipo affittarlo 

Per la tua stellina, Gea. Personaggio fighissimo e contemporaneamente il nome della nostra Terra


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Comprare è sempre meglio... se ci fai qualcosa, tipo affittarlo
> 
> Per la tua stellina, Gea. Personaggio fighissimo e contemporaneamente il nome della nostra Terra


ehm... se comprassi sarebbe per viverci. 

Gea mi piace. Approvato...... sempre per la felicità di President.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Dicembre 2014)

*News...*

Ieri sera ha chiamato una amica di Ally. La casa che lei vorrebbe comprare ha ricevuto una offerta e la proprietaria è comunque disposta ad accettare quella di Ally previa conferma odierna. 
Abbiamo chiacchierato un po' e le ho confermato la mia disponibilità a fare sia da garante che a darle una mano. Sempre per il bene di mia figlia. 

Sta sentendo un consulente per il mutuo...... ALLELUIA!


----------



## Homer (22 Dicembre 2014)

:up::up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> :up::up:


ma penso che quella casa oramai sia andata. Ne vedremo altre...tempo al tempo.


----------

